#ubuntu-eg 2010-12-28
 * daker is away: Occupé
#ubuntu-eg 2010-12-31
<the-nightphoenix> echo
<the-nightphoenix> any prrogramers online
<seiflotfy__> the-nightphoenix, yeah
<seiflotfy__> i am one
<seiflotfy__> :)
<seiflotfy__> whats up
<the-nightphoenix> hello
<the-nightphoenix> do i know you from the meetings ?
<the-nightphoenix> i meen have we met b4 ?
<the-nightphoenix> r u still there ?
<seiflotfy__> no i dont think we met before
<seiflotfy__> which meetings?
<seiflotfy__> I am an active ubuntu developer
<seiflotfy__> as well as gnome
<the-nightphoenix> ur seif lotfy
<seiflotfy__> yes
<seiflotfy__> :)
<the-nightphoenix> omg ubuntu made that intervew with u
<the-nightphoenix> right ?
<seiflotfy__> omg never made an interview with me
<seiflotfy__> but i also write for them
<seiflotfy__> :)
<the-nightphoenix> lol :D
<seiflotfy__> linux format made an interview with me
<the-nightphoenix> ah
<the-nightphoenix> i read about in omg
<seiflotfy__> :)
<the-nightphoenix> so i thought that they made it
<seiflotfy__> nope
<the-nightphoenix> nvr mind
<seiflotfy__> linux format and soon linux magazin :)
<seiflotfy__> yay
<the-nightphoenix> its great to know u
 * seiflotfy__ blushes
<the-nightphoenix> any way
<seiflotfy__> i am happy to see a growing ubuntu community in egypt
<the-nightphoenix> i have a question
<seiflotfy__> how can i help you
<seiflotfy__> shoot
<the-nightphoenix> i have a college project
<the-nightphoenix> a database project
<the-nightphoenix> and i decided to use django
<the-nightphoenix> are u familer with it ?
<seiflotfy__> a bit
<seiflotfy__> its python so its all good
<the-nightphoenix> yup
<seiflotfy__> but what db are u using
<the-nightphoenix> any way my question is more general
<seiflotfy__> mysql or sqlite
<the-nightphoenix> mysql
<seiflotfy__> ?
<seiflotfy__> ok
<seiflotfy__> good
<the-nightphoenix> django comes with authntication model
<the-nightphoenix> for user
<the-nightphoenix> groups
<the-nightphoenix> and permissions
<the-nightphoenix> and its really easy to use
<the-nightphoenix> but the problem comes when i need to extend the user model
<the-nightphoenix> to put some extra fields related to my project
<the-nightphoenix> i found some wayes to extend it but each has pros and cons
<the-nightphoenix> and i dont have the experince to choose which to go with
<the-nightphoenix> and im out of time i need to submit the early design in 2 days :D
<the-nightphoenix> so i thought ill ask for help
<egyDev> Someone really likes django :D
<the-nightphoenix> lol
<the-nightphoenix> can u help in my problem
<the-nightphoenix> echo any body still there ?
<seiflotfy__> back
<seiflotfy__> sorry
<seiflotfy__> was afk
<seiflotfy__> hmmmmm
<seiflotfy__> ok
<seiflotfy__> what are the fields
<the-nightphoenix> don wrry
<the-nightphoenix> i have to link the user
<the-nightphoenix> to a ceartain branch in a company
<the-nightphoenix> and a certain department
<the-nightphoenix> so i need to add 2 forign key fields to the user
<d4de> Happy New Year - Egypt (^_^)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-01-02
<Mehdi> salam
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-26
<Sensiva> Menopia enta wazeery?
<Menopia> Sensiva: ah :)
<Sensiva> mabroook el membership! :D
<Sensiva> emta el kalam da 7asal?
<Menopia> Sensiva: allah ybarek fek :)
<Menopia> mn moda kbera
<Menopia> mn shahr 7 elly fat
<Sensiva> hmmm
<Sensiva> ana ezaher tawelt awi
<Sensiva> maba2etsh a3raf ay akhbar 3an group members
<Sensiva> alf mabrook, you deserve it
<Sensiva> el testimonial beta3ak lessa mawgood?
<Menopia> shokran ya Sensiva :)
<Menopia> ah lesa mawgod
<Menopia> swany ab3tholak
<Sensiva> yes please :D
<Menopia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wazery
<Sensiva> el log file beta3 el council ba2a akon shaker geddan :D
<Menopia> ok swany
<Menopia> Sensiva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2011-12-09
<Sensiva> thank you thank you
<Sensiva> la2 mesh asdi 3ala da
<Sensiva> bas it's okay, I will dig for it
<Sensiva> so are we an official loco now?
<Menopia> la2 :D
<Menopia> howa msh na2es 3'er approval application
<Menopia> el mafrod a3melha mn yegy sharen :D
<Sensiva> Menopia any upcoming events soon?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-01-01
<lnxg33k> d4de: Amr :)
<d4de> lnxg33k, :-)
<lnxg33k> how's you man
<lnxg33k> ?!
<lnxg33k> long time no see
<lnxg33k> d4de: >/> #arabpwn
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-24
<el7gry> hello geeks
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-25
<cseslam> hazrpg, yo :D
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-27
<Mina> hii :)
<thelinuxer> Mina: hi :)
<Mina> please i want to use ubuntu with windows 7
<thelinuxer> np problem
<thelinuxer> have u installed ubuntu before ?
<Mina> and i tried many times to use both of them but i found ubuntu not stable
<Mina> yea
<Mina> but i installed it with windows xp
<Mina> i'm downloadig now the last version of ubuntu
<thelinuxer> Mina: use 12.04 LTS instead of the last version
<thelinuxer> it's more stable and will be supported for 3 years
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-28
<Bor3y> masa2 7'eer :)
<Bor3y> law sam7to ya gam3a deh a2wel mara leya asta3mel linux w mesh fahem ay 7aga
<Bor3y> w 7asis eno te2el
<Bor3y> ay 7ad ye2dar yesa3dny ??
<bor3y> hii
<bor3y> momken mosa3da ya gam3a ?
<bor3y> hiiiiii
#ubuntu-eg 2012-12-30
<Bor3y> hii
<bor3y> hii
<bor3y> anybody here ?
<bor3y> hey
